# Seiko Dx 25 Jewels 6106-9040



## Andrew Gabriel (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,

I realise there have been posts on pretty much the same watch, however I didn't quite understand some of the points.

I have recently acquired my grandfathers SEIKO Automatic watch. Like one of the previous posts this is of the DX line - 25 Jewels and is clearly identified as a 6106-9040. However the serial number is 8D4983. How does that serial work out the date of manufacture if, as posted previously, the first two digits represent month and year?

Any help is appreciated.

Andrew


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Try here. seiko date calculator. Hope this helps.


----------



## Andrew Gabriel (Oct 5, 2007)

That truely was awesome and quick. December 1968. Thanks man.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Andrew Gabriel said:


> That truely was awesome and quick. December 1968. Thanks man.


No probs. Glad to help.


----------

